# HELP: How to clean a Kodak 620



## Strajuck (Feb 18, 2020)

Hello,

I bought this beautiful camera (Kodak 620 Box-Camera) yesterday in order to complete my collection. But sadly I can't figure out how to clean it properly. To do so, I would need to open up the front, which I have no clue how.  

Thanks for every help in advance

Strajuck


----------



## star camera company (Feb 18, 2020)

Kodak used a Lot of rivets.  They never anticipated “repairs”.


----------



## compur (Feb 18, 2020)

Remove the rivets.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 18, 2020)

I recommend the 'Pot and Pan' cycle, but make sure you use extra Jet-Dry to avoid water spots!


----------



## tirediron (Feb 18, 2020)

A Dremel-style rotary tool and fine grinding discs are your friend.  Use heavy tape to protect the leatherette around the rivets, put some good music on the radio, and TAKE YOUR TIME.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 18, 2020)

I would leave it mostly as-is and just give it a surface cleaning. It is old... don't ruin it by making it look as clean as a five-year-old camera.


----------



## star camera company (Feb 20, 2020)

what are you trying to do anyway, get the front face plate off?  (Ps I have never known anyone who has completed a collection)


----------



## IanG (Feb 21, 2020)

Better to wait until you find another in better condition, it's not as if it's a rare collectable camera.

Ian


----------



## smithdan (Feb 23, 2020)

These old boxes will clean up externally fairly well.  If there is a B setting the shutter will remain open enough to get the inside with a q tip.  I have been able to gently coax those viewfinder lenses off some models then press them back after getting some of the dust out.  Unless they have been lucky enough to be stored in a dry place rust is inevitable and the silvery stuff in the viewfinders has flaked off.  Straps are rarely  intact if there at all.  Cameras like these except some rarer makes are plentiful so finding a better specimen might be the way to go.  My priority is to take pictures with them so I forgive their looks.  The simple shutter mechanism almost always works.


----------

